# kiss my z goodbye



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

well my z now sits in the tow yard 
a blown rear tire 
+ a dose of high speed
+ and a few trees 
= a visit to the hospital and 1 less car in my yard 

so i am on a quest for another
i guess i will have to sell one of my other projects


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

kutrecords2005 said:


> well my z now sits in the tow yard
> a blown rear tire
> + a dose of high speed
> + and a few trees
> ...



oh yeah stay away from goodyear tires lol thats what i had on the rear
and they werent old


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Shouldn't have been going that fast...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

kutrecords2005 said:


> oh yeah stay away from goodyear tires lol thats what i had on the rear
> and they werent old


Tires don't just fail like that usually. I would think you would be at fault for most likely poor maintanence. And if you were driving to fast go get a civic and keep it stock.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Tires don't just fail like that usually. I would think you would be at fault for most likely poor maintanence. And if you were driving to fast go get a civic and keep it stock.



And then take out 2 spark plugs.


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah i was doing 65 in a 45 and the tires were a month old
so there is the answer to the replies 

let me tell you i will run right out and buy a civic and umm not mod it 

but heres the story the passenger side rear tire blew and it was wet out and it kicked the car sideways off the road was no controlling that but anyways once it went onto the muddy shoulder it just kept on going......you all talk like im sum 16 yr old noob car driver when in actuallity i have built and raced many cars ( including an 810 hp small block chevy ) that i was somehow at fault for having one of my new tires fail and not being able to control my car 
in the mud. lol thanx for the support , anyways like i said im buying another z
this week and wil be back on the road :loser:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

we get tires of all brands back from the shops we sell to that have some kind of manufacturers defect from cheapo nankangs through pirelli corsas asymetrics meant for right and left side that are $200 something a piece.........but one thing you may want to make sure of is that when they bead your tires they dont ruin the seat...next time you should watch them.........just tell whatever shop you go too that you had tires go out on you and you want to make sure theyre ok. Alot of blow outs arent due to manufacturers defects......95 percent are the fault of the installing shop........just a little info for you guys


Goodyear is still a good manufacturer, Im going to have to defend that one....Im really going to agree with Jamesz and ask if you were checking the pressure once a week? You may have had something in it too....

Regardless.....that really sucks that you lost your car.....I dont know what I would do if I lost my Z...I would be heartbroken man! I really hope you find another one!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes like Todd said they might've not totally sealed the bead. I have the same problem with my Z and was losing 10 lbs. in 3 days. I took the tire off put it back on. Worked great.


----------

